# The most recent IG rumors (from BOLS)



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

latest from BOLS

Rumors brought to the community by Warseer's: druchii lord narackh and philbrad

Hi guys:

Latest rumbling regarding next year's IG codex:

GENERAL RUMORS
-No more doctrines
-Tanks will be in squads
-Many special charaters that will provide army wide rules like those in new SM codex
-Chimera and Hellhound might come in one combo boxed set
-Troop squads may be in the pricerange of 200Pts for 45 Guardsmen
-Many new models

MODEL RUMORS (only a sampling)
-Leman Russ multi-variant all plastic kit
-Hellhound updated
-IG Command Squad plastic kit

~These roughly fall in line with lots the ther earlier set of IG rumors we hard a few weeks back, so taken as a whole we may be starting to get a rough idea of the codex's direction. Standard cavets apply folks.


товарищи удачи


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Yep, nothing new here. All we need is a confirmed release date.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Not bad... not bad at all...

I really can't wait to see what kinds of special characters they come up with!


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm still very pissed off they are taking doctrines..... though it seems there are conflicting reports of it going either way, I would rather keep my doctrines


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If two of the rumors are confirmed I will be making an IG army.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

And the mania for special characters continues....

To hell with THAT.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

oh good, they're making a plastic command squad! maybe now i can convert them to traitor guard! i know forge world has renegades, but i want to make a republic kind of army, where they welcome any friendly xenos such as eldar or tau, so chaos renegades would not fit my "republic" theme. Can't wait for the release!


----------



## K-ROD (Jun 30, 2008)

dont forget plastic valkyries and maybe stormtroopers
and wont be out till at least march 09 
cause orks are in january 
lizardmen in february
but except them in april or may


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah, i've been seeing these rumors since september, so i can hardly wait for any of these releases.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

That looks quite good, the plastic hellhound would make my day.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

So many awesome things...So little cash


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i am praying they recut the cadian sprue to add some more interesting parts because im sick of the same old models


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I really dont think this will fall out, maybe a new codex, but I dont think GW will do a ton of new models for the guard, compared to marines, there are relatively few players and its not the flagship army so they are less motivated. I think we will get some new stuff, but all of it? not likely.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I just hope they make all the Infantry squads into plastic models, and let you field Chimeras with Autocannons.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Just got this off Warseer



> Really minor and probably you should take a pinch of rumour with your salt but I thought it was worth a mention.
> 
> My Ex-GW buddy informed me today that his GW staffer friend claims to have seen the NEW IG regiment and they are (this is where my silo of salt kicked in) "Death Korps/Valhallans/Steel Legion depending on how you want them".
> 
> ...


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*sprues*

I dont really care what they are GOING to bring out, I WANT them to make Death Korps, valhallans or mordian plastic sets, wither that or DKOK heads at least (just cos they are cool)

thats my 2 cents (or pennies?)

M


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

im waiting to see what really happens before i make my mind up weather to start a guard army or not.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Actually, being able to make all of those Regiments out of one box isn't so far-fetched-

They all favor a greatcoat look, so the big difference would be their heads.

Yeah, the Steel Legion's coats tended to be shorter, but still and all...


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

Why does always seem that when i finally get a hold of something, GW comes out with something bigger, and badder?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

muffinman82 said:


> Why does always seem that when i finally get a hold of something, GW comes out with something bigger, and badder?


Becaus that way you have to spend more money to get the bigger badder stuff


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Im definatly for the new plastic command squad, that would be ace. The squads of tanks seems a bit weird though, but does fit in with the armoured companies fluff and army structure so maybe thats their reason (either that, or so us treadheads can have more bank for our buck hehehehe).


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Its something I've been wanting since playing epic originally, back when all tank units had squadrons. I think it will be great myself. 

However I am hoping they're nice enough to grant a piece of wargear or natural ability that doesn't cause the tank to be destroyed on an Immobilised roll. Killer Kans, Sentinels etc you can handle doing that to for 50-65pts, I think 130ish would be a little too painful.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I hope they do the plastic command squad well, include Commissar, psyker, priest, Commander, banner, medic, etc etc etc, just to save us a little time and money buying it all seperate


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye tbh Stella out of all the rumours thats the one I want to be true the most, and like you are hoping for that lot. The ability to take parts from the figs you mentioned and mix them with other plastics through the Imp range will make me quite giddy come the books release.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

of course most likely thing is GW won't do that since there customers concerns and wants are generally last thing in the minds


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I want a high quality special weapons sprue, plasma and meltas at like 9 dollars each is insane


----------



## Leman_Russ (Nov 19, 2008)

they need to bring out the plastic command squad along with the other stuff then it might make me start guard to go along with my wolves :biggrin:


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

I am already halfway though a guard army so i can't wait for this! I think i'll make it to 1000pts just to give me something new to lose with then wait for the new toys. Although being an indie retailer i will probably spend all my time selling and sending other people the nice new models and no time actually painting my own.


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

bon_jovi said:


> I am already halfway though a guard army so i can't wait for this! I think i'll make it to 1000pts just to give me something new to lose with then wait for the new toys. Although being an indie retailer i will probably spend all my time selling and sending other people the nice new models and no time actually painting my own.


I hear you Bon_Jovi
I work at a comic book store that is doing a little bit of WH40k (
Im slowly getting in more and more) And it always sucks lusting over a new model as you sell it to someone else. I feel like a pimp who married his girl. I might have just sold it to John Doe over there, but when i get home, i want it for myself also!


Well, i guess its a lil less dirty than that...


----------



## Maximus (Mar 9, 2008)

What I hope for is that the officers get a little more useful then they are now. I would love to see them in a new role to provide leadership and support to the army, not be something in the way of a wannabe-spacemarine, at least statswise.

I would love the ability to buy skills for them that offer army-wide or radius based advantages, for example an artillery skill: any unit with a vox caster may call in an artillery strike instead of shooting their own weapon. If they do so, they can name an enemy unit and the next barrage landing on them scatters only if a 1 is rolled on a d6. There cannot be more strikes called in than units able to ececute them are on the table, and strikes must be executed in the same turn they are called.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

that would be nice maximus, an upgrade like that would be excellent. maybe only the junior commander can do it though, As In a strict force like the guard, I doubt a normal guardsmen would have the authority to order an airstrike. (A guardsmen segeant might) maybe limit it to the junior officers squad, and t has an unlimited range. Can just imagine seeing a guardsmen squad being pinned down by sniper fire on the other side of the board and calling air support.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

I can see them giving the infantry the option of maybe diging-in, especially if the multi-army sprue rumour is true. Death Korp just love that mud. I really hope they decide to expand on the idea of a static shoot-and-die force. One that would allow for artillery to be off field. It never rung true to me that a Basilisk would allow itself to get so close to the enemy on purpose.

A plastic Valkyrie sounds crazy though. It would have to be for Apocalypse rather than normal 40k though. Unless they intend to integrate flyers into the game. I can't really see that working at tournament level though.


----------



## THAT GUY (Nov 27, 2008)

*man...*

im happy this codex is and was a a dissapointment hopefull the wont let gav throup touch it ans ruin it like thw chaos book btu im look 4ward for plastic stormtroopers


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Unless they intend to integrate flyers into the game.


why not, FW did it


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Didn't the basilisk shoot from off the board a few editions ago? man that would be cool. IG, yep they need a makeover!


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> IG, yep they need a makeover!


The hell they do.

Right now, they're rock-solid.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> The hell they do.
> 
> Right now, they're rock-solid.


Aren't the new generation of codexes designed around the idea of giving the armies are stronger flavour for the fluff that surrounds them. Starting with the Dark Angels and the concept of an actual codex force. The new sm force allows more flexibility but has also remained closer to the concept of how space marines "work", i feel.

The Imperial Guard do work in their current form even if their transports are too expensive, (but it seems if the leak from fw is true then Chimeras should be a far more sensible price,) but I feel that IG in its current form lack flavour. The army works in most forms: shooty, movy, tanky, etc. What it doesn't do is feel like you are playing with humanity's unteeming masses. Sending them forward to their undeserving deaths for WW1-esque gains:
"10,000 men for one klik of the enemy's land?" 
"Yes, Sir. The casualty rate was quite high but we managed to choke their guns in the end."
"Hmmm. We are running out of steam, Captain."
"The Astronomican has indicated that four transports have recently left warp space. The four regiments should be ready for deployment in under 20 terran hours, General."
"Excellent news. Send them in as soon as possible. We have a hill to take."

If the rumour about 40 men for 200pts is true then I hope it isn't for conscripts only. I feel the orks actually work better than the IG do at creating the feel that the guard are meant to immulate.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd love to see a stronger/more equiped command squad too, but, I can't help but feel if they give them alot of special rules and weapons, their strengh will be their own weakness, forcing you to use squad upon squad simply as a screen. Which is worse than special characters, I feel.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Fangio said:


> Aren't the new generation of codexes designed around the idea of giving the armies are stronger flavour for the fluff that surrounds them. Starting with the Dark Angels and the concept of an actual codex force. The new sm force allows more flexibility but has also remained closer to the concept of how space marines "work", i feel.
> 
> The Imperial Guard do work in their current form even if their transports are too expensive, (but it seems if the leak from fw is true then Chimeras should be a far more sensible price,) but I feel that IG in its current form lack flavour. The army works in most forms: shooty, movy, tanky, etc. What it doesn't do is feel like you are playing with humanity's unteeming masses. Sending them forward to their undeserving deaths for WW1-esque gains:
> "10,000 men for one klik of the enemy's land?"
> ...


That works for SOME regiments.

What the current Codex lets you do is build damned near ANY regiment... Which, for me, is the "true" feel of the Guard.

Not everybody is Cadian or Death Korps.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

What they should do is BASE guard cost 4. Have HEaPS of upgrades, replacing doctrines, but some of these upgrades can't be used together. That would allow "swarm" guard armies but also more elite ones.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> What they should do is BASE guard cost 4. Have HEaPS of upgrades, replacing doctrines, but some of these upgrades can't be used together. That would allow "swarm" guard armies but also more elite ones.


This idea I like. I feel making the list act a little like the tyranid one would make sense when you consider the sheer vastness that is the IG's variation.
To respond to Cole Deschain, I totally agree that the list did allow for many types of army - I for one had a mechanised company for a while and loved it until I needed the money to make SoBs - but that it seemed to fail in allowing the creation of a decent force made in the "traditional" IG style. In no way do I wish for GW to concentrate the next list on that premise over the others, not that they would (tanks cost more to buy!).


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> Not everybody is Cadian or Death Korps.


Well said, what we need is more affordable, and easier to make, variety. I've just read the IG Tidbits from the 09 Rumours post and considering it says to watch the opening scenes from Enemy at the gates to get a feel for the new codex, I'm wondering what this means for IG armies like the Catachans and Tallarns, will they still be viable?


----------



## joebob (Dec 15, 2008)

for ig coming out in the spring is there going to be a new plastic regiment


----------

